

Felon. Pornactress. Tranny.  Hire or help me choose a project to work on. - eponine
http://allisonmobley.blogspot.com/2013/08/felon-pornactress-tranny-hire-or-help.html

======
anigbrowl
I don't see what your personal life or unspecified criminal past has to do
with your work projects, but I think #1 is the best idea. #2 has way too many
downside risks and my hunch it's already a crowded and broken marketplace, and
#3 is too thin to evaluate.

~~~
eponine
Thank you for the feed back, my previous submissions got zero response, I
wanted to catch an eye.

~~~
anigbrowl
You're welcome. Please enlarge on the concept if you develop it further, I
think it has real potential.

